# type of track



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello to all,  

My first post here. I was wondering out of all the track companies that are out there who is the best for out side? I know LGB is very good but it is getting very limited around here.

Thanks for any replies.

Charles


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By skatewake on 02/18/2008 8:54 AM
Hello to all,

My first post here. I was wondering out of all the track companies that are out there who is the best for out side? I know LGB is very good but it is getting very limited around here.

Thanks for any replies.
Charles



Hi Charles,

You picked a hot topic for your first post. Best is relative term. I assume you will be using track power. In my opinion stainless steel track is the best (much less cleaning involved). AristoCraft is the primary manufacturer but there are others, too. A few old timers swear by their brass track and LGB is supposedly the best. I did read over on an English forum that marklin will start manufacturing LGB track in about a month. I have heard good things about Piko track too but its pricey! Many use Aristo brass with few problems.

-Brian


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response Brian.

I see I should have specified brass or stainless. I am going to go with brass cuz I already have a bunch of LGB brass track.

Charles


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Charlie,

I cannot read your question.

Are you specifically choosing such a smll font for your posts?  Are you trying to weed out most of us old guys who no longer can read such small print?

That was the reason I switched to Large Scale.  I could no longer comfortably see the small HOn3 trains that I was interested in.

John


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, sorry about that. Your right, large scale = bad eyes.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My eyes are not that bad yet. Your font size may look good on your computer but on mine it looks like a squished size 6 font. Very unreadable. That's why I enlarged your question initially. 

-Brian


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use brass track. I have some LGB and some USA Trains. They both work very well for me. 

Scott


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

As Brian pointed too, best has several attributes. For example ... consider that to different folks the following may each constitute "best" 
- lowest priced 
- strongest 
- most robust and long lasting 
- best conductivity of electricity 
- lowest maintenance 
- most realistic. 

For me, on battery power and live steam, code 215 aluminum ng track from Llagas Creek is most realistic and lowest priced. But for those on track power with track on the ground where it is walked on, it is likely not a good choice. 

The lesson in this is that you need to give some detail on what you feel is important to you. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I have kids, I use battery and RC...so I buy Used Brass Code 332....no need for conductivity, but strong enough for little feet!

cale


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I buy whatever (usually used) brass track I find based on price. I won't spend new track prices for used track. My best luck has been atthe "all" scale shows. Not mant G guys to "compete" with. And some of the dealers are looking to dump it ASAP because they don't deal much in large scale. As far as brass being more work due to cleaning, I use a track cleaning car I made out of an old Bachmann combo. and I pull or push it with one of my R/C engines so I can run my track power engines. 

Pat McCarty 
CEO Roisin & Owen Railways


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your choice of track is tied to your power system for your locomotive. You really need to decide how you will power and control your locomotives. Then, the decision of what track material is easy.

I've posted some things for the beginner (and some intermediate people too!) on my site:

I'd read everything in the FAQ section, here is the entry point, click the sub-menus below on the left: *FAQs
*
You can also read about the pro's and con's of different track materials: *Track and Rail Material
*
Spend some time reading, and talking to people about what they like. Join the nearest club and visit layouts and see what people use. Get an idea of what things you like. The first decisions are important.

Regards, 

Greg



Posted By skatewake on 02/18/2008 8:54 AM
Hello to all,  

My first post here. I was wondering out of all the track companies that are out there who is the best for out side? I know LGB is very good but it is getting very limited around here.

Thanks for any replies.

Charles


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I replaced all of my brass with stainless and have gone back to brass. I have great luck with USA as that is all that I have currently. Oh, do have some LGB but very small amount for diamonds and some turnouts. I only clean my track 1-2 times per year but do run everyday and it is inside. I have around 400--450' of track for 3 mainlines and some sidings and a small shortline. This is all brass again and will stay that way. 

Art


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Charles, welcome to the wonderful world of Large Scale Railroading. Also welcome to the forum. You can't go wrong following the advice from Greg. Read as much as you can on the subject. Try to join a large scale club near you. Go to a large scale train show and talk to the people there. With the price of track at the highest point in history you don't want to buy something that you will regret you did in a short period of time. The type of track you use should definitely not be the first decision you make concerning the hobby. I would say your first decision is will your layout be inside or outside? Second decision is will you be using track power, like most of the HO electric trains use, or battery power? Third decision is If you do plan an outside layout will it be at ground level or elevated? That is only three items I think you have to consider before you even think about what type of track you will use. Don't get discouraged. We all were new to this hobby at some point.

John


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks to all who have replied. basicly, my layout will be outside, elevated and track powered. DCC operation is what I am leaning to. I am looking at a dog bone that has a 90 degree bend to it. it will be about 150' long with some grade in the middle. I am going to look into local clubs this year for sure. 

Charles


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

For whatever it's worth, my garden railroad is now 15 years old. It is all LGB sectional brass track, and I've had no problems with it. I clean the whole thing twice a year, and occasionally need to shine up the few places where real gunk (like pine tree sticky stuff) collects. If I were starting over, and had the money, I'd go with LGB again in a heartbeat.
SandyR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One last comment Charles.

Different people have different "luck" with brass in different climates. Some people can clean track twice a year, and some people have to clean it every other day.

Climate makes a big difference, so checking track powered layouts near you is the ticket. Also, whether or not you get water on the rails from irrigation will be a factor.

Getting SS wet just cleans it. I know, mine gets watered every day.

I run DCC also, so you might check some of the other areas of my site.

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SS track as the brass I had was a pain to keep clean if not run on every day.  I replaced all the brass and it has made a big difference.  Make sure to use rail clamps when installing what ever track you end up using.  Will eliminate problems down the road.  Later RJD


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I run analog DC track power and have had good results with Microengineering G Track and Sunset Valley turnouts, both nickel-silver code 250. My layout is outside and I run a lap with a Trackman2000 to clean up the grit, crud and assorted funk beforehand. If you go with trackpower, I recommend frequent feeders and lots of conductive grease between the joints.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I am also just starting out.  I have been buying aristo brass.  My main reason why I went with brass rather than stainless is price.  If I were to go with stainless I would have a lot less track.   Cleaning is not going to be an issue for me because my layout is going to be around 70 ft of track. Wont take long to clean. I plan on expanding but by the time I do that I will probably switch to battery power.  

I have question with the Aristo is it nesasary to buy rail joints even though the aristo have the screws to join the track?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If  you like the LGB quility, but cannot find it, Piko is using the same brass and material for ties, but they do have a slight difference in shape.  It is avaiable from LGB dealers.
Mike


----------

